# Walther p-22



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Picked one up today for a great deal... Don't know much about them. Any known problems, failures, or issues I need to know about? It is the 5" target model...


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

The main problem is the slide is made of pot metal, for a long term "keeper" its hard to deal with knowing that, same with the sig mosquito, i had both sold em due to not liking zinc as a slide material

I literally pushed the takedown lever on the sig hard enough up, that it gouged the slide stop, its that soft

http://xavierthoughts.blogspot.com/2008/12/walther-p22.html


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I played around with my friends at the range. pretty fun plinker and the "tactical" lazer is fun too. i'm not sure if this is the case with all 22 autos but it was recommended that I use the Mini mag 22 loads because regular 22lr wouldn't have enough power to cycle the slide. he was right Myself and the fellow next to me loaded regular box 'o ammo and within a few shots both stovepiped.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Do not lock the slide lock!!!!!!!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

My girlfriend has one and we have never had a problem with it except the front thing I forget what it's call that covers the extended barrel comes loose sometimes. We actually shot 250 rounds of federal .22 through it yesterday with no failures. I like the gun a lot and so does she.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The Ruger SR22 pistol appears to be a better quality firearm - for equal or less money than the Walther. I'm thinking about picking one up to try out.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

I have the SR22 pb

It has been flawless

same size as P22, Real aluminum slide. eats any rounds i have tried, i only shoot crap ammo out of my 22s and it eats brick ammo like its a mini mag

My only dislikes are the mag safety and the adjustable sights

Retail went up on them as well, i paid $299 and it was hard to find, the same dealers price increased to $330


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just looked at the SR22. Wonder where they got that design from?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Ruger's latest offerings (LCP, LC9, and the SR22) have all been the copy and improvement of other maker's pistols. Smart business...let someone else eat the R&D costs and create a product with flaws - improve the design, even if is is just with better asthetics, and rely on brand name recognition and loyalty to bolster sales...

It's working well for Ruger and I expect the trend to continue!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

the only thing i didnt like about the ruger copy is the LC9

its heavier, same or equal trigger, and far more lawyerd up than the pf9

I had one of the first ones in town, and promptly sold it after one outing

Besides that the LCP and the sr22 have been top notch


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Shot the Walther today without a hiccup, using shitty ammo also. I guess I'll keep it for a beater, I don't have much in it, and it's fun to shoot.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)

I bought 2 when ammo prices sky rocketed, no complaints.


----------

